# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  بورصة عمان تخسر 850 مليون دولار بسبب احداث مصر

## الحصن نيوز

افاد رجال اعمال ومستثمرون اردنيون في بورصة عمان بان خسائرها بلغت خلال الايام القليلة الماضية ب 850 مليون دولار. وقالوا ان سبب هذه الخسائر الاحداث التي تعيشها مصر منذ 23 كانون ثاني الحالي .
فقد فقدت القيمة السوقية في بورصة عمان اليوم الاثنين نحو 850 مليون دولار نتيجة الهبوط الذي منيت به أسعار الأسهم المدرجة في السوق، وسط حالة ذعر وتهافت على البيع العشوائي من صغار المستثمرين وفقا ل"الغد".
ويأتي تراجع البورصة على وقع الاحتجاجات التي تعيشها مصر حاليا للمطالبة بتغيير النظام، والتي استأنفت نشاطها أمس بشكل لافت بعد تدفق عشرات الآلاف إلى ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة.
وافتتحت بورصة عمان تعاملاتها اليوم الاثنين على انخفاض إلى النقطة 2363 من النقطة 2374التي أغلق عندها نهاية جلسة امس.
وسار المؤشر مترددا في ربع الساعة الأولى من عمر الجلسة في نطاق بلغ 11 نقطة بين 2358و2369 بحجم تداول بلغ 2ر3 مليون دينار.
وانخفضت القيمة السوقية لبورصة عمان في تداولات أمس إلى مستوى 21.81 بليون دينار هبوطا من 22.41 بليون دينار مقارنة بما كانت عليه نهاية الأسبوع الماضي، فيما فقد المؤشر العام كافة المكاسب التي حققها منذ بداية العام الحالي وتوشح بالقيمة السالبة مقارنة بما كان عليه في نهاية 2010.
وانخفض الرقم القياسي العام لأسعار الأسهم لإغلاق أمس إلى 2374.74 نقطة، بانخفاض نسبته 2.28 %

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------

